

Show HN: An open-source mobile RPG engine in CoffeeScript - pents90
http://pents90.github.io/eburp

======
jashkenas
Fabulous acronym.

Also, direct link to the (really quite juicy bits of) the source code:
[https://github.com/pents90/eburp/tree/master/src](https://github.com/pents90/eburp/tree/master/src)

------
rockdiesel
FYI...you forgot the "s" in Universal.

"The Eight-Bit Univeral Role Playing (EBURP) engine "

Just a heads up.

------
Kiro
Very nice. What did you use to package it as an app?

~~~
pents90
(Author here) The apps are just really thin native WebView/UIWebView layers,
included in the source. No frameworks were used.

~~~
knome
You may want to consider standard WASD for directions, moving back to Q,
select to E and special functions to ZXC. The WASD habit is strong, for me at
least.

Not that it will matter as much for the end app, of course.

~~~
djent
I'm used to HJKL for movement.

------
tlarkworthy
I really like the spatial combat mechanics

------
judk
The other half is a good RPG story/interaction design. What are the good
mobile-device RPGs? Anything better than playing FF6 _again_?

~~~
minimaxir
Unfortunately, gameification trumps game design in modern mobile RPGs.
(looking at you, Zenonia and Inotia)

~~~
jaibot
I keep seeing complaints like this, which indicates an existing and
underserved market. That's an opportunity for anyone who can make a decent RPG
and sell it for a flat fee.

------
camus2
awesome game!

